# حياة القداسة [2] الشركة كهدف وأساسها المحبة



## aymonded (3 مايو 2012)

*حياة القداسة خطوة بخطوة
الخطوة الثانية : الشركة كهدف وأساسها المحبة 
[ البداية والاستمرار بالمحبة ]*
للعودة للجزء السابق - أضغط هنــــــــــــا
​

دائماً عند بداية  الطريق الروحي، يبدأ بشعور الإنسان أنه غير نافع وغير صالح في شيء وليس له  أي قدرة أن يحيا مع الله بأصوامه أو جاهده لأنه لن يُرضي الله بأي حال من  الأحوال، لأن كل أعماله ستظل منقوصة لن يستطيع بها أن يُرضي الله أبداً  لأنها تخلو من عنصري القداسة وطهارة القلب وقداسة الفكر، وحينما يحاول  جاهداً أن يقدم صوماً ويتمم طقوس الكنيسة يعود ويرجع للخطية التي تعمل في  أعماق قلبه وفكره بعنف وترديه صريعاً في النهاية ويجد نفسه غير قادر على التغلب عليها، فيصرخ في النهاية [ ويحيي أنا الإنسان الشقي من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت (رومية 7: 27) ] ...
ومن هنا تبدأ التوبة الحقيقية، لأن التوبة في مفهومها الأصيل [ ألبسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات  (رومية 13: 14) ]، فيبدأ الله يتعامل مع النفس وتحل نعمة الله المُخلَّصة في  القلب، ويتيقن الإنسان أن بالمسيح الرب وحده القيامة الحقيقية من موت الخطية،  فيدخل في خبرة [ لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت (رومية 8: 2) ]، فيبدأ الإنسان في حياة الإيمان بشخص المسيح الكلمة الذي هو القيامة والحياة ويبدأ يُبصر مجد الله [ ألم أقل لك إن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله  (يوحنا 11: 40) ]، ويبدأ التعرف على النعمة المُخلصة ويتذوقها بفرح حينما يجد  قلبه يتحرر وينطلق نحو الله بالمحبة لأنه يشعر أنه هو من فداه وهو حياته  الأبدية، فلا يعد يخاف شراً ولا كل حروب العدو ولا حتى من نفسه، وذلك لأن من معه أقوى ممن عليه،  وله النصرة بيسوع وحده لأنه مخلص نفسه ومعطيه حياة باسمه، وله الوعد  برجاء حي أنه يدخل للأقداس بدم المسيح يسوع حينما يستمر في حياة التوبة  بإيمان حي لا يلين، وحتى لو سقط يعود ويقوم أعظم مما كان، بالرجاء الحي  والثقة في شخص الكلمة الذي يعطيه النصرة ليغلب بالإيمان: العالم والجسد  والشيطان [ و أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه (يوحنا  1 :  12) ،ها أنا أعطيكم سلطاناً لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء (لوقا  10 :  19) ] ...
ومن هنا ينطلق الشكر الحقيقي - على مستوى الواقع المُعاش بخبرة - من أعماق قلب الإنسان ليقول [ أشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا ]، ويحب الاسم الحلو اسم [ يسوع ] ويصير أنشودة قلبه المبتهج به لأنه هو سر خلاصه وفرح حياته الخاص [ اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم (متى  1:  21) ]...​ ولكن الطريق يمتد ويطول، لأن كل هذا المجد يبدأ ويتداخل مع خطوات أخرى ليدخل الإنسان في حياة تُسمى التجديد المستمر والذي لا يتوقف قط [ تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم لتختبروا ما هي إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة  (رومية  12:  2) ]، بل يستمر ليوم انتهاء أيامه على الأرض، لأن كل واحد  فينا لازال وهو في الجسد معرض للسقوط والضعف واستمرار الحرب الروحية، مهما ما كانت قامته الروحية،  وعليه أن يتقدم من مرحلة لمرحلة، قد تتوالي أو تتداخل، لذلك نحن نتدرج في  الطريق الضيق لكي نسير معاً في درب المسيح الحلو الذي سنبلغ منتهاه للسكنى  في حضره الرب بل في حضنه المبارك ونتهلل بلقاؤه المفرح إلى الأبد ...
[ فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم و لحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات (أفسس  6:  12) ]، [ إذ أسلحة محاربتنا ليست جسدية بل قادرة بالله على هدم حصون (2كورنثوس  10 :  4) ] ...​ وأول شي ينبغي أن  نسعى إليه ونقتنيه هو المحبة، والمحبة ليست كلمة تقال إنما هي فعل ذات  سلطان، لأنها وحدها القادرة أن تدخلنا لله بجدارة، وبدونها سنفقد كل شيء  حتى قوة النعمة المخلصة، لأن بدون المحبة ليس هناك علاقة شركة مع الله  القدوس، لأن هدف المسيحي الحقيقي هو أن يكون له شركة حيه مع الله بإيمان  رائي وقلب شديد الحب ...
ونشكر الله لأن  المحبة ليست صناعة بشر ولا عمل إنسان لئلا كنا كلنا فشلنا ولن يحب أحد الرب قط بحسب ما يُرضيه، بل هي انسكاب الروح القدس في داخل  القلب الذي يؤمن بالله القدوس الحلو ويتمسك به ويتعلق، لأنه مكتوب في رسالة رومية 5 [ محبة إلهنا قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا ] ...

والمحبة يا إخوتي ليست سلبية تنسكب ونسكت ولا نتحرك أو نقوم بفعل – لا بأعمالنا الخاصة – بل بفعل المحبة كثمر الروح في حياتنا، لأن طبيعة المحبة مثمره ـ وثمرتها هي حفظ وصية المحبوب يسوع، لأن من يحب الرب يحفظ وصاياه [ إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً  (يوحنا  14:  23) ]، ومن يحفظ وصاياه يبحث عن كلام الرب بشغف لكي يحيا به،  ومن يحيا به يبحث عن إرادة الله وينفذها بكل شوق واجتهاد عظيم، لأن  المحبة في قلبه كالنار تشتعل فيه وتقوده لله بقوة وعزم لا يلين ....

يا أحبائي لنا أن نعرف أن القداسة ليس معجزات ولا خوارق، بل أساسها المحبة، أي إفراز النفس وتخصيصها لله، لتكون إناءه الخاص يحل فيها ويسكنها ، ومن هنا تأتي قداستنا لأننا نكون اللابسي الله، أو المتوشحين بالله،  فعلى الفور نصير قديسين لأن القدوس السماوي يسكننا وهو القدوس الذي يشع  فينا قداسته ...

حقيقي أكرر كما قلنا سابقاً، وأحدث الكلمات قليلاً قائلاً : لا ترتعبوا من  سقوطكم في خطية، إنما ارتعبوا من عدم التوبة، وافزعوا من أن تكون توبتكم  ليس لها هدف الشركة مع الله، واحزنوا جداً أن لم تسكن محبة الله في قلوبكم  لتعيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل ربنا يسوع، واحذروا من الخطية والإثم لأنها ضد  المحبة [ و لكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين (متى  24:  12)، بل لنا اليوم وفي هذه الساعة، الآن، أن نهرب منها ونتمسك بالرجاء الحسن بشخص ربنا يسوع القيامة والحياة الذي وحده قادر أن يُقيم الميت ويُقدس الفاجر ليُصبح قديس عظيم ] ...​ أفرحوا يا إخوتي  بالرب كل حين واطلبوه ليلاً ونهاراً ولا تدعوه يسكت حتى يسكب محبته بالروح  القدس في قلوبكم فتعيشوا الوصية بتدقيق وإخلاص المحبين لله والطالبين اسمه  ليلاً ونهاراً، ولا يكن لكم غرض آخر سوى حياة الشركة مع الثالوث القدوس  وبالتالي مع الكنيسة ...


وسوف نتكلم في الجزء الثالث عن [ فلاحة النعمة ] 
 النعمة معكم ​


----------



## aymonded (3 مايو 2012)

+ اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك كخاتم على ساعدك لأن المحبة قوية كالموت الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب (نشيد  8 :  6)
+ مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تُطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها، أن أعطى الإنسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر احتقاراً (نشيد  8 :  7)
+ المتوكلون عليه سيفهمون الحق والأمناء في المحبة سيلازمونه لأن النعمة والرحمة لمختاريه (الحكمة  3:  9)
+ وتطلب التأديب هو المحبة والمحبة حفظ الشرائع ومراعاة الشرائع ثبات الطهارة (الحكمة  6:  19)
+ بنو الحكمة جماعة الصديقين وذريتهم أهل الطاعة والمحبة (سيراخ  3:  1)
+ الحكمة والعلم ومعرفة الشريعة من عند الرب، المحبة وطرق الأعمال الصالحة من عنده (سيراخ  11:  15)​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2012)

متابع...
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك الجميله..​


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويشع فيك قداسته ونوره الحلو المفرح للقلب
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2012)

للدخول على حياة القداسة الجزء الثالث أضغط على هذا العنوان
تابع حياة القداسة خطوة بخطوة* [3] فلاحة النعمة وما هي الدينونة*


 
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميرسي استاذي على الموضوع الرائع
استفدت منه كثير
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم لكل مسيحى الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتكم يا إخوتي الأحباء والأعزاء
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2012)

لا ترتعبوا من  سقوطكم في خطية، إنما ارتعبوا من عدم التوبة، وافزعوا من  أن تكون توبتكم  ليس لها هدف الشركة مع الله، واحزنوا جداً أن لم تسكن محبة  الله في قلوبكم  لتعيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل ربنا يسوع، واحذروا من الخطية  والإثم لأنها ضد  المحبة

*تسلم أيدك موضوع جميل جدا جدا
الرب يبارك عمل يديك*
​


----------



## aymonded (8 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> لا ترتعبوا من  سقوطكم في خطية، إنما ارتعبوا من عدم التوبة، وافزعوا من  أن تكون توبتكم  ليس لها هدف الشركة مع الله، واحزنوا جداً أن لم تسكن محبة  الله في قلوبكم  لتعيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل ربنا يسوع، واحذروا من الخطية  والإثم لأنها ضد  المحبة
> 
> *تسلم أيدك موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> الرب يبارك عمل يديك*
> ​



ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز والمحبوب في الرب آمين
​


----------

